# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  التسجيل في معهد الأدارة الفرع النسائي

## زهـور

إعـــلان هــــــــام
التسجيل في المعهد آليا عن طريق الإنترنت

يعلن الفرع النسائي لمعهد الإدارة العام عن بدء التسجيل والقبول في برامجه الإعدادية للفصل الثاني من يوم السبت 3\1\1429 هـ

ولمدة أسبوع



في البرامج التالية:

إدارة مستشفيات-علمي- جيد جدا فما فوق
حاسب آلي- علمي- جيد جدا فما فوق
السكرتير التنفيذي-علمي\أدبي- جيد فما فوق
المبيعات-علمي\ أدبي- جيد فما فوق

طريقة التسجيل

الدخول إلى موقع معهد الإدارة العامة عن طريق الأنترنت
www.ipa.edu.sa
للإستفسار الرجاء الإتصال على الهواتف التالية:
4745888
أو
4745910
أو
4745817
أو
4745805


تحياتي للجميع بتوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة ورحم الله والديش

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
الله يعطيك الف الف عااااااااااااااافية
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## oooooooo

الله يعطيش العافية اختي زهور 

التسجيل راح يكون عن طريق الموقع ؟؟!!!



ما قصرتي 
الله يوفقك..

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،،،

سيفتح باب التسجيل في برامج المعهد في المركز الرئيسي وكافة الفــروع (فرع جدة – فرع الدمام – الفرع النسوي بالرياض) 
يوم السبت 3/1/1429هـ ويستمر التسجيل لمدة أسبوعين . . .
حيث خصص الأسبوع الأول اعتباراً من يوم السبت 3/1/1429هـ إلى يوم الأربعاء 7/1/1429هـ للمتقدمين الحاصلين على تقدير (ممتاز) و(جيد جداً) فقط ،
 بينما خصصت المدة من 8/1/1429 إلى يوم الأربعاء 14/1/1429هـ للحاصلين على تقدير (جيد) فما فوق.



يعطيكِ الف عافيه خيه زهوور ع الخبـر  ,, 
بالتووفيق للجميع يارب 

،
،

حييتُم 
نسـألكم الدعــاء

----------


## عاشقه زهراء

يعطيك العافيه  زهور بس ابي اعرف انه  لي في  بالد مام 

متى تسجيل حق سنه هذي  عام 1429

ابي اعرف انه في اختبار قبول ولا لا  اذا ممكن لانه ابي  ضرورري اختي 


يسلمووووو

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*معلومات عن موعد التسجيل واختبارات القبول بالبرامج الإعدادية
**للفصل الأول للعام 1429/1430هـ* 


** بداية تسجيل الطلبات على موقع المعهد خلال الفترة من 8-19/8/1429هـ ولمدة أسبوعين مقسمة على النحو التالي: 

- الأسبوع الأول خلال الفترة من 8-12/8/1429هـ يتم اســـــتقبال طلبات الدارســين الحاصـــلين على تقدير ( ممتاز ، جيد جداً) .

- الأسبوع الثاني خلال الفترة من 15- 19/8/1429هـ يتم استقبال طلبات الدارسين الحاصــلين على تقدير ( جيد) .

* تبدأ اختبارات القبول خلال الفترة من 22/8 وحتى 3/9/1429هـ .

* إعلان نتائج القبول يوم الأربعاء الموافق 10/9/1429هـ .

* اســــــتلام أصول اســـتمارات الثانوية للمقبولين الأساسيين خلال الفترة من 13- 16/9/1429هـ .

* بدء مراجعة الاحتياط مصطحبين معهم أصل شهادة الثانوية صباح يوم الأربعاء الموافق 17/9/1429هـ .

* بداية التدريب يوم السبت الموافق 11/10/1429هـ .*
*موفقه ان شاء الله خيتو*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ربي يوفقكم جميعا اخواتي.. :toung:

----------


## عاشقه زهراء

يسلموووووووووو بس كانه  بعيد واجد شعبان 

يعني في اختبار قبول بعد  في  معهد


تحياتي

----------


## ليالي

يسلمووووو

الله يعطيك العافية..

----------


## عاشقه زهراء

ممكن اعرف متى تسجيل في معهد اذا ما عليكم امرررر ابيه  ضرورري

ابي سجل 


تحياتي

----------


## عاشقه زهراء

ليش ما يفتح الموقع الي عنده الموقع ابيه ضروري

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*http://www.ipa.edu.sa/reg/id.html*
*اختي عاشقة الزهراء هنا التسجيل بدأ الحين سجلي*
*ويعطيك الف عافية زهور على الموضوع*
*تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك جنسه بشر

أرجو إفادتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟كيفية التسجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشقه زهراء

مشكوووووره خيتوووووووو على الموقع يعطيك العافيه
بس مو في الدمام صح
 تحياتي

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة زهور 
ع الخدمة وانشاء الله نقدار نخدمك في شئ

----------


## ضـحـاوي

يعطيك العاافيه اختي


حبيت اسالك اذا تعرفين موعد تسجيل للفصل الدراسي الثاني لهذي السنه ..



جزاك الله خير

----------

